# Tadpole bites?



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

How many bites should I feed per tadpole and how often?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

It is very much dependent on the type of tad, their size and whatever other food(s) you are feeding at the time. Since they don't tend to foul the water, you can add 2-3 for a small tadpole and watch to see how long it takes for them to disappear. Over time you can increase the number and/or increase the frequency of feeding.

I also find that for certain tads when they are very small, crushing the frog bites prior to addition seems to help. But for some it doesn't seem to matter as they'll attack them from day 1.

Good luck. 

Bill


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Good information as I too am using tad' bites and tring to determine the right amount. My tads are less than 10 days out of the egg and I usually give each tad one bite in the morning and one bite in early afternoon. I see them actively feed on them but am perplexed at the amount of fecal strands they produce. The mass of feces far outweighs the mass of the bites I feed them. Could it be they are also feeding on bacterial mulm/slime on the bottom of the tad container? 
George


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, they do eat algy that is on the container.

Curt.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

George,

The density of the feces is significantly less than the tadpole bites so size can be misleading. In addition your tads are grazing on whatever bacteria and algae that happen to be in their vicinity.

Bill


----------

